# 12 days of christmas



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

A Ferret's 12 Days of Christmas
On the first day of Christmas my Ferret gave to me
The topper from the Christmas tree. 
On the second day of Christmas my Ferret gave to me
Two corner presents
And the topper from the Christmas tree.

On the third day of Christmas my Ferret gave to me
Three punctured ornaments
Two corner presents
And the topper from the Christmas tree.

On the fourth day of Christmas my Ferret gave to me
Four broken window candles
Three punctured ornaments
Two corner presents
And the topper from the Christmas tree.

On the fifth day of Christmas my Ferret gave to me
Five chewed-up stockings
Four broken window candles
Three punctured ornaments
Two corner presents
And the topper from the Christmas tree.

On the sixth day of Christmas my Ferret gave to me
Six soggy ribbons
Five chewed-up stockings
Four broken window candles
Three punctured ornaments
Two corner presents
And the topper from the Christmas tree.

On the seventh day of Christmas my Ferret gave to me
Seven scraps of paper
Six soggy ribbons
Five chewed-up stockings
Four broken window candles
Three punctured ornaments
Two corner presents
And the topper from the Christmas tree.

On the eighth day of Christmas my Ferret gave to me
Eight tiny reindeer fragments
Seven scraps of paper
Six soggy ribbons
Five chewed-up stockings
Four broken window candles
Three punctured ornaments
Two corner presents
And the topper from the Christmas tree.

On the ninth day of Christmas my Ferret gave to me
My wreath in nine pieces
Eight tiny reindeer fragments
Seven scraps of paper
Six soggy ribbons
Five chewed-up stockings
Four broken window candles
Three punctured ornaments
Two corner presents
And the topper from the Christmas tree.

On the tenth day of Christmas my Ferret gave to me
Ten Christmas cards I shoulda mailed
My wreath in nine pieces
Eight tiny reindeer fragments
Seven scraps of paper
Six soggy ribbons
Five chewed-up stockings
Four broken window candles
Three punctured ornaments
Two corner presents
And the topper from the Christmas tree.

On the eleventh day of Christmas my Ferret gave to me
Eleven unwrapped presents
Ten Christmas cards I shoulda mailed
My wreath in nine pieces
Eight tiny reindeer fragments
Seven scraps of paper
Six soggy ribbons
Five chewed-up stockings
Four broken window candles
Three punctured ornaments
Two corner presents
And the topper from the Christmas tree.

On the twelfth day of Christmas my Ferret gave to me
A dozen ferret kisses...
and I forgot all about the other eleven days.

Author Unknown - http://www.dezert-rose.com/humor/christm...2days.html


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I like that


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

That is sooo true, fantastic really made me laugh


----------

